# ontvlambaar/vuurgevoelig



## Astilbe

Is er een verschil van betekenis tussen beide bijvoeglijke naamwoorden in deze zin over bommenwerpers?

Bovendien bleken ze licht ontvlambaar en ook nog eens zeer vuurgevoelig te zijn.


----------



## YellowOnline

Wat mij betreft zijn dat synoniemen in ieder geval.


----------



## Peterdg

YellowOnline said:


> Wat mij betreft zijn dat synoniemen in ieder geval.


Hmm, niet noodzakelijk.

"Vuren" kan in het Nederlands ook de betekenis hebben van "schieten"; in het geval van bommenwerpers zou het dus wel eens kunnen betekenen dat ze bijvoorbeeld niet wendbaar genoeg waren om vijandelijk vuur ((afweer)geschut) te ontwijken.


----------



## AllegroModerato

Het lijken me geen synoniemen. Dan zou die zin immers nergens op slaan. Naast Peterdg's suggestie is het ook mogelijk dat "vuurgevoelig" betekent dat de vliegtuigen vanwege hun constructie slecht bestand zijn tegen inslagen van vijandelijke projectielen.


----------



## YellowOnline

Aan de betekenis van gevoelig zijn voor vijandelijk vuur had ik ook gedacht, maar in die betekenis heb ik dat woord nog niet gezien. Ik ben akkoord dat de zin weinig steek houdt als het synoniemen zijn.


----------



## juandee222

"licht ontvlambaar" wordt alleen in overdrachtelijke zin gebruikt: een persoon is "licht ontvlambaar"= gauw "aangebrand", "ontsteekt" bij het minste of geringste in woede (licht is "snel"). Van een voorwerp zegt men "brandbaar", ev. "zeer brandbaar", brandgevaarlijk.
"vuurgevoelig" is als iemand zich gauw brandt ivm met hitte. Wordt denk ik ook als Peterdg zegt gebruikt als "kwetsbaar voor vijandelijk vuur".
Het is bij beschrijvingen van dingen als schepen, auto's, vliegtuigen ecc. vaker voorkomend dat men (uit entusiasme) ze "menselijke" eigenschappen toekent, als karakter-eigenschappen.
Deze moeten dan wel van toepassing zijn. Een bommenwerper die gauw boos wordt ? Hmmmm. Zoveel gevoeligheid ?
Synoniemen in elk geval niet.


----------



## AllegroModerato

juandee222 said:


> "licht ontvlambaar" wordt alleen in overdrachtelijke zin gebruikt: een persoon is "licht ontvlambaar"= gauw "aangebrand", "ontsteekt" bij het minste of geringste in woede (licht is "snel"). Van een voorwerp zegt men "brandbaar", ev. "zeer brandbaar", brandgevaarlijk.



Nee hoor. Een blik in je keukenkastje en op Google bewijst het tegendeel. Sterker nog: brandbaarheid en ontvlambaarheid zijn twee hele verschillende stofeigenschappen.


----------



## bibibiben

juandee222 said:


> "licht ontvlambaar" wordt alleen in overdrachtelijke zin gebruikt: een persoon is "licht ontvlambaar"= gauw "aangebrand", "ontsteekt" bij het minste of geringste in woede (licht is "snel").


_Ontvlambaar_ wordt juist niet alleen in overdrachtelijke zin gebruikt. Op elke spuitbus en op menige verpakking voor chemische goedjes kom je wel het woord o_ntvlambaar _tegen, inclusief het bijbehorende symbool.



juandee222 said:


> "vuurgevoelig" is als iemand zich gauw brandt ivm met hitte.


Het komt mij onwaarschijnlijk voor dat dit woord, dat sowieso weinig gangbaar is en zelfs in menig woordenboek zal ontbreken, ooit betrekking op mensen zal kunnen hebben. Het heeft niet zo heel veel nut om onderscheid te maken tussen vuurbestendige en vuurgevoelige personen. En als _vuurgevoelig_ alleen mag opgevat worden in de betekenis van _hittegevoelig_, lijkt het meer voor de hand te liggen om dat laatste woord te gebruiken, al is het maar omdat dat wél onmiddellijk begrepen wordt.



juandee222 said:


> Wordt denk ik ook als Peterdg zegt gebruikt als "kwetsbaar voor vijandelijk vuur".


Lijkt mij ook. _Vuurgevoelig_ heeft niet alleen als voordeel dat het een stuk korter is, maar het kan ook nog eens attributief gebruikt worden. Nadeel is wel dat het vooralsnog een weinig gangbaar woord is. Maar daar kan verandering in komen.



juandee222 said:


> Het is bij beschrijvingen van dingen als schepen, auto's, vliegtuigen ecc. vaker voorkomend dat men (uit entusiasme) ze "menselijke" eigenschappen toekent, als karakter-eigenschappen.
> Deze moeten dan wel van toepassing zijn. Een bommenwerper die gauw boos wordt ? Hmmmm. Zoveel gevoeligheid ?


Adjectieven als _conjunctuurgevoelig_, _kleurgevoelig_, _krasgevoelig _en _windgevoelig_ bestaan al sinds jaar en dag en deze hebben toch echt voornamelijk of zelfs alleen betrekking op levenloze voorwerpen. Ze zullen ook niet in het leven zijn geroepen vanuit de drang om niet-levende wezens menselijke eigenschappen toe te dichten (krasgevoelige mensen?). Nee, het toevoegen van _-gevoelig_ is inmiddels een handige manier om van substantieven adjectieven te maken die niet alleen predicatief maar ook attributief te gebruiken zijn. Het gaat hier in feite om een suffix waaruit de semantische betekenis is weggebleekt.


----------

